# Synchroniser un Syno et iCloud



## snoopy10800 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

J'aurais aimé pouvoir synchroniser quelques fichiers entre mon NAS Synology et iCloud. 

Je voudrais qu'un fichier du cloud ouvert et modifié soit aussi modifié sur mon NAS, et réciproquement, qu'un fichier ouvert depuis le NAS soit synchro sur le cloud... 

En fait, je souhaiterais que le support qui détient la dernière version se synchronise sur l'autre support.

Pensez vous que ce soit possible ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet...

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Avec "Cloud Sync" (application Synology), je peux synchroniser le contenu de mon dossier local Dropbox vers un dossier "Home" du Syno. Le dossier local Dropbox est la source et le dossier du Syno la destination. Le sens inverse n'est pas envisageable; il faut s'habituer à effectuer ses modifications sur Dropbox (pour mon cas). Ce n'est pas un problème étant donné que ce dossier est atteignable partout (Mac, Device, Apple watch, iPad et PC sous windows.)
Syno propose Google Drive, OneDrive, AmazonDrive, Hubic etc mais pas iCloud apparemment...


----------

